
Just Realized Microsoft Updated Office for Mac - kentf
https://products.office.com/en/mac/microsoft-office-for-mac
======
kentf
Is this news to anyone else? I am pretty much on GDocs so I haven't needed it.
Just checked for my brother.

What's the consensus? Any good?

~~~
brianjking
Much better than the previous version. However, still seriously lacking in the
Outlook front versus the MS Windows counterpart.

